# 2009 Hawgfest Wrap-up



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I know it's been said a million times this weekend, but thanks to you all for your participation in the 2009 Vermilion Hawgfest. So much goes into preparing this event and a lot of people have worked to make it happen. Thanks to all of them from The City of Vermilion to our volunteers from all over, to our sponsors who make the event what it is. Everyone stepped up in a tough economy and we really appreciate them. Please remember, they support us, the angling community, so let's continue to support them.

The City of Vermilion and the Port Authority, WKYC, Sharpnack II, South Shore Marine, SARA-J Charters, Cranberry Creek Marina, Bad Boy Bait and Tackle, Land Big Fish, Ole Petes Tackle, Erie Outfitters, Rodmakers Shop, The Brewkettle, Skip's Taxidermy, Navionics, Cisco Rod Holders, Falcon Outdoors (Great Lakes Planer Systems) Slimers, and all our charter capatains that donated a trip for raffles.
And of course, Quaker Steak and Lube for the great food Friday and use of their wall for weigh in. Special thanks to Capt. Virgil Tent of Fish Crazy Charters for providing our scales, some tackle for our merchandise raffles, and also a charter trip donation.

Working together, even with all our differences, we hit it out of the park once more. Thanks to all our participants. You guys and gals are spectacular fishermen and dealt with tough condidtions but still brought in some big fish weights. Your donation of 1004 pounds of walleye to the YMCA shows your character. Thanks to you all.


----------

